# Yes, Minister



## Bernard Wooley (3 Jan 2004)

I get the impression that there are ombudspeople being appointed, regulatory bodies being set up all over the place, rules and regulations being issued, 'things' being organised, reports being written and filed carefully somewhere inaccessible and all the while Sir Humphrey O'Applebys are patting themesleves on the back at a job well done at the number of ombudspeople that have been appointed to monitor the other ombudspeople who apparently aren't quite as effective as they were made out to be due to a slight wording issue in the appointing documents, or regulators appointed to regulate the CB when someone cottoned on that after all this time it hadn't actually being doing any actual regulation or anything awful like that in case it upset one of the banks or the economy,  and doesn't the Minister think he's a clever chap and sure the people are so befuddled at this stage they won't know that nothing has actually changed.

Can anyone name anything constructive that has been done by IFSRA and any associated or allied quangos in the last year ?

Bernard Wooley,
Private Secretary.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (3 Jan 2004)

Hi Bernard,

You ask if anyone can name anything constructive done by IFSRA or its allies over the past year? Well IFSRA has been in operation for 8 months and I have written a full review 

I am disappointed with IFSRA's performance so far, but it has done some good stuff

It's set up a help line which has reponded to over 5000 calls and letters.
It has told intermediaries to justify selling non-standard PRSAs.
It has issued a warning, although poorly written, on leveraged trackers.
It has begun publishing codes of practice

It may also have done other stuff behind the scene, but we will never know as it has a statutory duty of confidentiality.

Brendan


----------



## <A HREF=http://pub145.ezboard.com/baskaboutmoney.s (3 Jan 2004)

Bernard - maybe you could clarify specifically what "quangos" apart from IFSRA you are referring to?


----------



## heinbloed (6 Jan 2004)

*Yes Bernard !*

In other countries a judge would make things happen , but that could be bad for business...,that is hardly taxed , neither here or in Ansbach .


----------



## <A HREF=http://pub145.ezboard.com/baskaboutmoney.s (6 Jan 2004)

*Re: Yes Bernard !*

What are you on about?


----------



## CM (6 Jan 2004)

*..*

The Competition Authority is a classic. 

Their report on how professions, like solicitors, were ripping off the small man in Ireland for decades has been conveniently forgotten. 

The report was paid for with Irish taxpayers money. It highlighted how Irish home buyers and sellers are being ripped off by solicitors, and now it is to be forgotten.

Net winner: Bertie, and the Law Society members

Net loser: The Plain People of Ireland


----------

